# How much does size matter?



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Next year I am going to be deciding on a new male for IPO. I am thinking about a Mal or Shepherd. Personally, I would like quick and intense and it seems as though the smaller dogs are better for this. So many have said the larger males are better "man stoppers". But I am not sure I agree. Would ideally like my male to be under 80lbs.

Opinions?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

IPO is a contact sport, for the most part, and weight is not always an advantage to longevity. On the other hand, a large powerful male is pretty darn impressive on the field especially in protection No matter how good my little 53# female might be, she isn't going to put the brakes on and stop a helper in the escape or prevent a good drive. She just isn't big enough. 

Work what you want to work.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dog's brother weighs in the 60s. Quai is a pretty impressive kamikaze. Their father, weighs 80-85, took down the helper in France 2 years ago. 

Like Lisa said...work with the size you want


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

lhczth said:


> IPO is a contact sport and, for the most part, and weight is not always an advantage to longevity. On the other hand, a large powerful male is pretty darn impressive on the field especially in protection No matter how good my little 53# female might be, she isn't going to put the brakes on and stop a helper in the escape or prevent a good drive. She just isn't big enough.
> 
> Work what you want to work.



This! I'm a decoy for a couple sports, national level with honors in one. Size isn't everything IMO. The first dog to ever take me down was a 51lbs female. Now, she more used her body to trip me, but still. Kimber at 60lbs has taken down a number of helpers/decoys both in training and trials. No one believes us when we tell them my wifes male is only 75lbs. He is pure power, bite and attitude. That leads me to this. There is a big difference between power, speed, and size. I have found them to be unrelated. I've worked 95lbs males who I barely can tell they are there, I've worked 95lbs males who and destroyed me. I've worked 75lbs males who I didn't notice where there and I've worked 75lbs males who destroyed me. So as stated, get what you want.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> This! I'm a decoy for a couple sports, national level with honors in one. Size isn't everything IMO. The first dog to ever take me down was a 51lbs female. Now, she more used her body to trip me, but still. Kimber at 60lbs has taken down a number of helpers/decoys both in training and trials. No one believes us when we tell them my wifes male is only 75lbs. He is pure power, bite and attitude. That leads me to this. There is a big difference between power, speed, and size. I have found them to be unrelated. I've worked 95lbs males who I barely can tell they are there, I've worked 95lbs males who and destroyed me. I've worked 75lbs males who I didn't notice where there and I've worked 75lbs males who destroyed me. So as stated, get what you want.


All great answers!! Many thanks!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> IPO is a contact sport and, for the most part, and weight is not always an advantage to longevity. On the other hand, a large powerful male is pretty darn impressive on the field especially in protection No matter how good my little 53# female might be, she isn't going to put the brakes on and stop a helper in the escape or prevent a good drive. She just isn't big enough.
> 
> Work what you want to work.


Lisa said it best!

I also have a 52# female and no matter how perfect a protection routine she does, she'll never beat out an 85# male. It doesn't stop her from succes at all, though. She just beat out the males at my regional championship with a 98 point routine. I have kept a male from her last litter and he is trending to the larger side already, so it will be an adjustment regardless. We just learn to work with what we've got!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

It is for the most part not the size of the dog in the fight it is the size of the fight in the dog!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I've seen some lightning fast mals in the 60s take down helpers. I just started helper work and was almost knocked on my butt by a 70lb dog that came at me from a very short distance. I would lean towards a lighter dog 75 to 80lb my absolute max just for joints and longevity, But seeing a 95lb lean gsd preform a great protection routine is still impressive!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't think all Malinois are small. I have a 76 lb Malinois that is all muscle and ribs, hits like a freight train. We have several 60 lb Malinois in our unit and they are all "manstoppers" for real. We also have several GSD's who are very effective as well. One of the hardest hitting and biting dogs is a 60 lb Malinois, that dog puts 150% into every bite. Boru, scares decoys and has some really bad intent when biting. He hits like a freight train. Boomer was a beast in his prime and hit harder than most dogs and comfortably ran at over 32 mph. 

It really depends on the dog, it's genetics, drives and training. It's not the size of the dog that is impressive to me, but the drives, sheer power and intensity. A dog doesn't have to be big to be impressive.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I'm finding the older I get the smaller the dog I want, just to make handling easier on me LOL Size never made a difference for me. Just as the other's have said, it's the drives and temperament that are important.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We focus on longevity in both work and retirement. Medium size to maybe high medium is best for work. We look for quick, agile, healthy. While large is impressive (and we have had those), those seem to be the dogs that retire early a good percentage of the time. Plus, you need to condition them differently.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Smithie86 said:


> We focus on longevity in both work and retirement. Medium size to maybe high medium is best for work. We look for quick, agile, healthy. While large is impressive (and we have had those), those seem to be the dogs that retire early a good percentage of the time. Plus, you need to condition them differently.


And THIS is exactly what I want for the same reasons.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Smithie86 said:


> We focus on longevity in both work and retirement. Medium size to maybe high medium is best for work. We look for quick, agile, healthy. While large is impressive (and we have had those), those seem to be the dogs that retire early a good percentage of the time. *Plus, you need to condition them differently.*


What do you do differently?


----------

